# 10 macs again - 2 nights ago



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Fed macs again 2 nights ago.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

huge fan of your macs. stunning shoal for sure. thanks for sharing


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

wow i like the colors on those guys


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

really nice I like what your doing


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

If that little one that come outta the brush keeps eating like that he's gonna be the BIG one. Nice


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I f*cking envy this setup







how long you had success with these bad boys again? you've done a great job Wink


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Murphy18 said:


> I f*cking envy this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
It had been 4 days since they had been fed, i believe GG really nailed something with using a staggered/random feeding schedule on these guys.
They are really a lot of fun to watch at anytime but feeding is the best..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

they're lookin great pete... looks like the fin nips are under control too


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I like the Macs better the the RB.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They look beautiful wink and I like the scaoe in your tank aswell


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

and all i want is one lol.

what size tank?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys
180 gallon tank


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I thought it wasn't possible to keep a group of macs. Is this common? How long have they been together, any casualties?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Macs are nasty to each other when younger. I picked these guys up in Sept as a group of 11, one of them had one damaged eye and I gave him to Jon.
So far there's just been minor fin nips.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you think it's because they were already a group that they've managed to coexist? If I got 4-5 that were kept seperated for a 75gal do you think I could have simular results?

I went to aquascape last week and saw and the macs, they were beautiful, if I could keep a group I would love to get some


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

brian519 said:


> Do you think it's because they were already a group that they've managed to coexist? If I got 4-5 that were kept seperated for a 75gal do you think I could have simular results?
> 
> I went to aquascape last week and saw and the macs, they were beautiful, if I could keep a group I would love to get some


i think you would be ok with that. there is always some risk when cohabing piranhas, period, and even more so with serras. in a smaller setup though, they might be more territorial.

I think it's important to know where they, or, the parents were imported from. I had a similar setup, and, purposefully got ones that i was told were from brazil. from what george @ shark aquarium told me the ones that are from brazil cohab better than the ones from argentina. it worked for quite a while for me, and, i only sold mine after breeding, and the group is still together, like 2 years later, still.

they are brutal to each other, under "3-4". when i had fry they would eat each other's eyes and cannibalize constantly, every day, and it was heartbreaking to see. after they get a little larger any damage they do to fins is not nearly as severe and they can usually survive.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> I f*cking envy this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
It had been 4 days since they had been fed, i believe GG really nailed something with using a staggered/random feeding schedule on these guys.
They are really a lot of fun to watch at anytime but feeding is the best..
[/quote]










they look great, better than the group i had ever did. are you keeping the temp down? raise that temp up to 84 or so, in a few more months, and babies!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

They look great Winkyee.. Like the plant set up..


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn your macs are looking better and better every time you post new pics and vids of them.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

primetime3wise said:


> I f*cking envy this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
It had been 4 days since they had been fed, i believe GG really nailed something with using a staggered/random feeding schedule on these guys.
They are really a lot of fun to watch at anytime but feeding is the best..
[/quote]










they look great, better than the group i had ever did. are you keeping the temp down? *raise that temp up to 84 or so, in a few more months, and babies!!







*
[/quote]
lol
Noooo
No Breeding..
There's no market for them here and I could do without the aggression, water changes are done with the water matched to the tanks temp as close as possible.
I might explore that in the future but only if I have someplace for them to go. Selling them to a LFS and them selling to uninformed customer wouldn't be helping the hobby.

I've got them at 76.5 right now, after adapting GG's random feeding theory they seemed to chill out quite a bit.

THANKS for the comments guys,


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

If you do ever breed them I'll take some.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> I f*cking envy this setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.
It had been 4 days since they had been fed, i believe GG really nailed something with using a staggered/random feeding schedule on these guys.
They are really a lot of fun to watch at anytime but feeding is the best..
[/quote]










they look great, better than the group i had ever did. are you keeping the temp down? *raise that temp up to 84 or so, in a few more months, and babies!!







*
[/quote]
lol
Noooo
No Breeding..
There's no market for them here and I could do without the aggression, water changes are done with the water matched to the tanks temp as close as possible.
I might explore that in the future but only if I have someplace for them to go. Selling them to a LFS and them selling to uninformed customer wouldn't be helping the hobby.

I've got them at 76.5 right now, after adapting GG's random feeding theory they seemed to chill out quite a bit.

THANKS for the comments guys,
[/quote]

haha, you better keep it down, then, because if it is ever raised above 80, i would bet they eventually would breed when adults.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Beautiful tank....Just Beautiful!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Wow Pete they have great colors and good size..Keep it going. AWSOME!!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

my dream shoal


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome macs, I'd like to get one someday


----------

